# Big puff ball



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I came across about thirty puff balls last night. Most were bigger than a basketball. It looked an alien egg farm LOL. Here is one of the bigger ones.


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

Some good eating right their.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the throw those as high as I can in the air then get out the way


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

slice and dip in egg and milk wash,season with pepper and garlic salt,then fry in beacon grease till browned.serve with beacon and eggs.what time is breakfast?


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok im stupid, whats a puff ball ?


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

It's a type of mushroom. If they get old and dry out and you step on them they puff out dust


Great Lakes Outdoor Supply


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

big red said:


> slice and dip in egg and milk wash,season with pepper and garlic salt,then fry in beacon grease till browned.serve with beacon and eggs.what time is breakfast?


Oh, wow! Found one of those the other day and didn't know it was edible! Was scouting for deer hunting and kind of keeping a side eye out for hen of the woods. Going back there tomorrow. How would I tell if it's too old?


----------



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone may be able to confirm - I'm not a real mushroom hunter. Just do it on occasion.

They should be the same look, color, and texture of a marshmallow.

Also, there are poisonous ones. If you slice it in the middle, there will be a mushroom shape in the poisonous ones. Puffballs should have a consistent color throughout.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

cool find Chopiq!

Like suchland says above me, make sure youre not picking an "unhatched" amanita. that might be the last mistake you ever make: 

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&q=cross+section+of+amanita+button&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=35277026&biw=1680&bih=859&wrapid=tlif135031841752911&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Wjl8UMUhofPSAcqggegM"]cross section of amanita button - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

hardwaterfan said:


> cool find Chopiq!
> 
> Like suchland says above me, make sure youre not picking an "unhatched" amanita. that might be the last mistake you ever make:
> 
> cross section of amanita button - Google Search


Good info there, thanks. Wish some of the pics had a ruler or something else in them for scale. Don't think the one I found was an Amanita "button", it was almost the size of a basketball! Good to know how to check them though.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

if it was as big as a basketball AND it was an amanita, the mushroom would be about 3' tall. so its very very very likely that it was a puffball. just something to be aware of and watch out for. an amanita button would typically be like the size of a golf ball. 

if you look at an amanita after its grown, you can see the remnants of the "egg or button" shape on the ground at the base of the stalk. the "button" that the mushroom grows out of is called the "universal veil". I would never consider eating a mushroom that shows remnants of a universal veil, or an all white mushroom with white gills. seems like its usually those types of mushrooms that you read about people getting sick or dying from. its really not that hard to stay safe if you learn about them. just avoid anything that looks like the deadly or poisonous mushrooms. be 100%. learn, find, only eat after youve found them a couple different times.


----------



## FarmFriend (Oct 15, 2012)

IS that a marmellow puff? lol


----------



## FarmFriend (Oct 15, 2012)

Marshmallow Puff?


----------

